# Pumpkin Bread



## Maro (Aug 9, 1999)

Pumpkin Bread3 1/2 cups flour 1/2 teas.allspice1 1/2 teas. salt 1 cup oil2 teas.Baking Soda 4 eggs2 teas.cinnamon 2 cups Pumpkin (1 small can)1/4 teas.nutmeg 3 cups sugar1/4 teas.cloves 1 cup nuts (if desired)Beat eggs & sugar until smooth. Add oil & blend throughly. Add pumpkin & mix well. In another bowl add the first 7 ingredients (dry ingredients) and blend together. Add the dry ingredients to the other mixture and blend. Add nuts Put into 3 1# loaf pans,or 2 larger ones that have been greased & floured.Bake 1 hr in a 350 oven.(You can buy the small loaf pans at the grocery store)If you want you can make a powdered sugar glaze to pour over the bread. This is more of a dessert bread. But delicious. It makes wonderful little gifts. Maro


----------

